# S3 Mirror caps/covers Installation



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

I ordered some carbon fiber authentic OEM mirror caps (got a great deal on them via ebay) for my S3 since mine originally didn't come with the aluminum finish (body color instead). Does anyone have a detailed DIY suggestion to install mirror caps? Or should I get them installed at the dealership? Many thanks!


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

It's pretty simple job to do, just needs a little bravery as you need to pull at the glass with a fare bit of force, one side at a time:

1) Tilt glass so you can get your fingers behind it.
2) Pull the glass clips out. (I managed to get one side loose, then needed to tilt the glass in the other direction in order to get my fingers behind the other side). 
3) Once the glass is off you will see x4 screws which hold the black plastic trim section on. Remove these.
4) Remove the mirror adjustment unit (centre screw). 
5) Ease / unclip the black plastic trim section towards you. (there are x4 clips you unlock in order to do this, x2 top and x2 bottom).
6) Once you are inside the mirror you will see x2 further plastic clips at the top of the unit. Unclip these and slide the Cap away from you without lifting.

Sounds a lot harder than it is but trust me when I say it's hard to go wrong. Took me around 10mins to do the first one. Hardest part of this is getting the glass off.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Awesome and thank you!!



DJAlix said:


> you need to pull at the glass with a fare bit of force


I'm scared.... :vampire:

I'll post some before and after pics when I get them done soon. Again, many thanks!


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

scope213 said:


> Awesome and thank you!!
> 
> 
> I'm scared.... :vampire:
> ...


Or, use it as an excuse to get aspherical glass for the mirrors, so you don't have to worry about breaking the existing mirrors.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Or you can just take it to your Audi service center and have it professionally added-in. 

You lose the risk of breaking something and damaging your brand new Audi.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

use a piece of cardboard.
cut out a piece that is the shape of the mirror.
put it over the mirror before you start bending/pulling it off.
you CAN break the mirror pretty easily.

the idea is that the cardboard will put even force on the entire mirror, 
instead of putting pressure where your fingers are!

good luck


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

I appreciate the tip guys. I may consider going to the dealership or maybe even use that cardboard technique. The caps are on route should be here this week. I'll post pics thx!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

scope213 said:


> I appreciate the tip guys. I may consider going to the dealership or maybe even use that cardboard technique. The caps are on route should be here this week. I'll post pics thx!


I've done it a few times.
you can too.
just use cardboard!


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Been out of town got these in the mail couple of days ago, should have them installed by Friday.

https://plus.google.com/photos/1053...s/6139226447021760673?authkey=CIHJ5reHgp_O_gE


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Again, thanks for the input guys!


----------



## alpg (May 19, 2015)

looking great. good job, can you send me a link to the item please?


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

I just tried installing OEM carbon fiber covers that I bought off Ebay and the side assist didn't fit in the hole. Has anyone experienced this before? It was actually a lot more complicated than I expected, but only because I was trying not to break things and there's not a lot of room or visibility to work with.


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

Also, a good tip that I discovered to take the glass out is to use a bike tire lever. It makes taking the glass out a breeze.


----------

